# SELinux filesystem labeling

## inch

Hello!

After compiling the policy modules and re-compiling my core packages (Gentoo 32bit) I wanted to relabel the filesystems (via rlpkg -a -r) and packages but I get these error messages:

```
Relabeling filesystem types: btrfs ext2 ext3 ext4 jfs xfs /usr/sbin/setfiles set context /->system_u:object_r:root_t failed:'Operation not supported'

/usr/sbin/setfiles set context /boot->system_u:object_r:boot_t failed:'Operation not supported'

/usr/sbin/setfiles set context /home->system_u:object_r:home_root_t failed:'Operation not supported'

/usr/sbin/setfiles set context /srv->system_u:object_r:var_t failed:'Operation not supported'

/usr/sbin/setfiles set context /tmp->system_u:object_r:tmp_t failed:'Operation not supported' /usr/sbin/setfiles set context /usr->system_u:object_r:usr_t failed:'Operation not supported'

/usr/sbin/setfiles set context /var->system_u:object_r:var_t failed:'Operation not supported'

Scanning for shared libraries with text relocations...

0 libraries with text relocations, 0 not relabeled. Scanning for PIE binaries with text relocations...

0 binaries with text relocations detected.
```

/boot, /home, /srv, /tmp, /usr and /var are on /dev/md1-7 which are formatted using ext4.

Extended attributes along with Security Labels are activated in the kernel, likewise is SELinux Developement support.

I have found old bugreports on similiar issues but no solution so far.

Thanks!

----------

